# C. usteriana flower



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I didn't know this plant would flower underwater. The flower is 15 inches, the inflorecence itself is 6 inches.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ah dang..we just missed seeing it in person.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Come by tonight if you want to see it Aaron, I don't start charging admission until Friday.hoto:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice picture! Very nice plant!. How many hours of light is it getting?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've got plans tonight already and tomorrow we're packing to leave for vacation at Deep Creek Lake this weekend. I guess I"ll just have to pay up when I get back.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Paul,
This is my 75 which has the ODNO T-8s with the three timers. 
2 bulbs 2 hours
3 bulbs 2 hours
4 bulbs 2 hours
3 bulbs 2 hours 
2 bulbs 2 hours
10 hours total.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Congrats!!!

I wait mine are blooming soon.

Greetings from Spain


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

!0 hours total is a short day, and that agrees with most of my observations that I get blooms mostly during fall, spring, and winter with crypts getting natural light.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice flower. How long have you had this plant in the tank and does it have a lot of plantlet attached to it?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

And, if it does---I want to get in line for one, too, right behind Edge


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I got the _*C. usteriana*_ from Jan at the last AGA, This flower is actually from one of the daugter plants. I think I have about 4 of the plants now, though I haven't thought to count lately.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a small plant of it from Jan Bastmeijer at the convention too, but it died during the five day power outage caused by Katrina.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

What kind of substrate are you growing them in? I wish I have more access to the uncommon plants in Canada. Trading would be a lot easier if I was in the US.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

It's a soil/clay mix that I use in every tank I set up, under some sort of 'cap', in this case chick grit.


----------

